# gentoo安装wineqq

## anyegongjuezjd

我在gentoo上安装了wineqq 2013，但是却没有办法登陆，老是提示0x0006000d,第一次启动的时候提示的问题是0x00070003,我用的wine版本是1.7.28，不知道各位大哥有何见教？

----------

## jiangtao

QQ 我记得早就不能用 wine 跑了。

试试 TM 吧。

----------

## afsto

 :Smile:  我用的包可以使用最新的qq。只要安装最新的wine，在用那个包，就可以了。我现在用的7.6很稳定。下载的地址：链接:http://pan.baidu.com/s/1qWws0wO 密码:9vcf

----------

